

Getting Real: free 37signals book on building a successful webapp - clyfe
http://gettingreal.37signals.com/toc.php

======
iaskwhy
Also know by myself as The Bible. Its new version, Rework, has been by the bed
since it was released. Really inspiring book even if you don't agree with
everything, it shows you a different view of lots of interesting topics in an
easy to read way. Highly recommended.

~~~
StavrosK
I've started reading it yesterday on my kindle (which made it really much
easier to read), and I'm almost through it. It's two-three hours long, and
it's a good read (it feels like short blog posts aggregated in a book). Is
Getting Real that much different from it? I can't find it in epub format,
sadly...

~~~
iaskwhy
It's basically the same thing. Think of Rework as the extended edition of
Getting Real.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, thanks, so I don't need to read Getting Real if I've already read Rework
(I've skimmed Getting Real and it seems to be mostly the same thing).

------
indy
Excellent book, although slightly surprising that the inventors of Ruby on
Rails are using PHP to serve the content.

~~~
jasonfried
We used PHP to serve up a couple of includes. That tech was implemented before
Rails was born. It works so there's no reason to change it.

~~~
indy
Thanks, I assumed it would have been for a pragmatic reason

------
fierarul
Having it in Kindle format would have been nice (also, Instapaper needs some
recursive option).

------
pedrokost
This book was a very entertaining read. The chapters are one page long, which
is perfect even if you only have 1 minute free.

------
quattrofan
Sorry but Basecamp is utter crap.

------
rapidfireaim
Great Books (getting real & rework), I like the kick-ass, cut the crap style
of focusing what is important.

------
Vojto
And suddenly people realized they can sell software as a service.

